# Minn Kota 112 vs Rhodan 120



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello all.

I’m in the market for a gps anchor lock tm for a twin vee 240. The reviews are mixed about Rhodan. My research shows it to be better in all categories (thrust rating average instead of max, max amp draw, 3 blade prop, etc...). Anybody have first hand experience with Rhodan? My experience with minn Kota has been hit or miss. I did not like the mechanism for the ultera as mine broke 5 times. Terova models seem to be flawless. That said, I’ve had times with rough seas or stiff current where even a 112 minn Kota struggled to spot lock me. With my research, Rhodan could possibly be better for those situations.


----------



## Brudda94 (Aug 24, 2017)

Lots of threads on here about this. But I live my Rhodan


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Rhodan Trolling Motors


Business in the front, party in the back. Just like your haircut.




www.pensacolafishingforum.com


----------



## QCSmarine (Feb 19, 2014)

We've sold an installed many of both; stay away from the auto-deploy as I'm sure you already know - otherwise, we've had good and bad experiences with both. Generally, I prefer the Rhodan over the Minn Kota for a few reasons but not for the ones you'd think: I like dealing with Rhodan more than Minn Kota, not that the people aren't nice at both, but the smaller size of Rhodan seems to allow them to be more agile, allowing them more flexibility in their solutions in how they deal with your product during the course of its service life. Both motors will get the job done, and done well - but it is my impression that the Rhodan product is a bit more robust, a tad more efficient, and perhaps a bit more forgiving.


----------



## spiderjhn (Feb 2, 2008)

Have you installed one on the newer hull of the 17. Mine is a 2013 model.
I think the bow running light will have to be removed.


----------

